
Google Performs First Scalable Quantum Simulation of Molecular Energies - selimthegrim
http://journals.aps.org/prx/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevX.6.031007
======
selimthegrim
See also:
[http://www.condmatjournalclub.org/?p=2853](http://www.condmatjournalclub.org/?p=2853),
and [https://research.googleblog.com/2016/07/towards-exact-
quantu...](https://research.googleblog.com/2016/07/towards-exact-quantum-
description-of.html)

